# Why are people here even discussing amisulpride?



## John Smith (Jul 14, 2009)

Amisulpride is an antipsychotic that sends prolactin through the roof and has virtually no significant good effects. It completely kills your sex drive and I would consider it borderline evil. Why do people on here so often discuss using it?


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Because everyone wants to be a badass mad scientist and push the envelope. I'm afraid of all these drug cocktails people experiment with here. And I'm sort of surprised no one's overdosed, gone to a hospital, or been locked up in a psychotic institution yet. Don't take this the wrong way, if I was smart enough to read a label and actually know what it mean's I'd probably try just as many medications. Unfortunately I can't get through one sentence of this neuroscience jargon without feeling like a 5th grader. I hope you lost souls one day find the holy grail wonder drug and change humanity.


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

a shrink I knew disaproved strongly of these meds cocktails, also IMO antipsychotics shouldnt be used for SA at all:roll


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

John Smith said:


> Amisulpride is an antipsychotic that sends prolactin through the roof and has virtually no significant good effects. It completely kills your sex drive and I would consider it borderline evil. Why do people on here so often discuss using it?


I agree that taking ami on its own is a bad idea, and i also warn ppl of the rise in prolactin. However amisulpride seems to be very effective for many ppl so a combination of ami and a dopamine agonist may be a very usefull and safe combo.

Besides, just because you dont like it doesnt mean it wont work for other ppl. It worked great for my motivation issues when i've taken it, and it didnt kill my libido at all.

Many ppl use it very succesfull for social anxiety.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

arth98 said:


> a shrink I knew disaproved strongly of these meds cocktails, also IMO antipsychotics shouldnt be used for SA at all:roll


I agree that antipsychotics are a bad idea, yet i often see ppl getting them prescribed...
(Ami isnt used as an antipsychotic for SA and its a potent 5HT7 antagonist, so differend from the other antipsychotics).


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

drealm said:


> Because everyone wants to be a badass mad scientist and push the envelope. I'm afraid of all these drug cocktails people experiment with here. And I'm sort of surprised no one's overdosed, gone to a hospital, or been locked up in a psychotic institution yet... I hope you lost souls one day find the holy grail wonder drug and change humanity.


And that's exactly why I don't read the medication forum any more.


----------



## John Smith (Jul 14, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> I agree that taking ami on its own is a bad idea, and i also warn ppl of the rise in prolactin. However amisulpride seems to be very effective for many ppl so a combination of ami and a dopamine agonist may be a very usefull and safe combo.
> 
> Besides, just because you dont like it doesnt mean it wont work for other ppl. It worked great for my motivation issues when i've taken it, and it didnt kill my libido at all.
> 
> Many ppl use it very succesfull for social anxiety.


I find that hard to believe, studies have shown it almost 100% causes an increase in prolactin. Apparently it is many times more active at the pituitary than accross the BBB, making it a very poor drug for psychoactive effects.


----------



## John Smith (Jul 14, 2009)

drealm said:


> Because everyone wants to be a badass mad scientist and push the envelope. I'm afraid of all these drug cocktails people experiment with here. And I'm sort of surprised no one's overdosed, gone to a hospital, or been locked up in a psychotic institution yet. Don't take this the wrong way, if I was smart enough to read a label and actually know what it mean's I'd probably try just as many medications. Unfortunately I can't get through one sentence of this neuroscience jargon without feeling like a 5th grader. I hope you lost souls one day find the holy grail wonder drug and change humanity.


Yeah I think people are looking for magical combinations based on very sketchy theories.


----------



## John Smith (Jul 14, 2009)

John Smith said:


> I find that hard to believe, studies have shown it almost 100% causes an increase in prolactin. Apparently it is many times more active at the pituitary than accross the BBB, making it a very poor drug for psychoactive effects.


Also, dopamine agonists tend to develop tolerance very rapidly, at least in my experience with pramipexole.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

John Smith said:


> I find that hard to believe, studies have shown it almost 100% causes an increase in prolactin. Apparently it is many times more active at the pituitary than accross the BBB, making it a very poor drug for psychoactive effects.


Must have been a hell of a placebo effect then...


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

John Smith said:


> Also, dopamine agonists tend to develop tolerance very rapidly, at least in my experience with pramipexole.


After how long did you develop a tolerance? Also how long did it take before you noticed any benefits?


----------



## John Smith (Jul 14, 2009)

The only effect it had for me was an increase in libido, I didn't notice anything else so I stopped using it.



crayzyMed said:


> After how long did you develop a tolerance?


About 5 days.



crayzyMed said:


> Also how long did it take before you noticed any benefits?


In terms of libido, instantly, but that's not what I was using it for. Didn't notice anything else.

I wanted to try it to see if it helped with depression/ADD.


----------



## John Smith (Jul 14, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Must have been a hell of a placebo effect then...


How do you measure "motivation issues"? Can you explain what you experienced?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

According to a rat studie it takes 2 weeks before dopamine transmission is back to the original level and you can notice the benefits.

But yeah i agree dopamine agonists are overrated and are only usefull for depression or as an augmentation strategie (or as nootropic wich i ordered trivastal for).

In this case i just talked about them because they would counteract the rise in prolactin caused by amisulpride.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

John Smith said:


> How do you measure "motivation issues"? Can you explain what you experienced?


I have no motivation to do anything at all, i never studies or did anything important, even ritalin barely worked to counteract this.
However on amisulpride i started doing my homework, helping out with the dishes and things like that.

This was a response i wasnt expecting, as i just wanted to try it for social anxiety.

I've taken ami for 2 weeks back then, i stopped taking it and when i tried it again it never worked anymore. Attempted a few times after that without any succes.


----------



## John Smith (Jul 14, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> I've taken ami for 2 weeks back then, i stopped taking it and when i tried it again it never worked anymore. Attempted a few times after that without any succes.


That may suggest it was a placebo.


----------



## John Smith (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm also not aware of any studies that successfully show you can counteract amisulpride's hyperprolactinemia with anything. A "low dose" is actually an extremely high dose the pituitary.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

John Smith said:


> That may suggest it was a placebo.


No it did seem to enhance my dopamine levels as i didnt have any dysthemia anymore during those 2 weeks, or this placebo effect must have been so strong.

Also i was expecting much of ritalin, and it caused only a slight increase in motivation (wich could indeed be placebo) but on ami i was so driven to get everything done, it was great.

Offcourse, no-one can rule out a placebo effect from himself, but this is the case with all anecdotal reports.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

John Smith said:


> I find that hard to believe, studies have shown it almost 100% causes an increase in prolactin. Apparently it is many times more active at the pituitary than accross the BBB, making it a very poor drug for psychoactive effects.


I forgot about this, it's a good point. If amisulpride crosses the BBB poorly, it's not a good drug at all.



drealm said:


> Because everyone wants to be a badass mad scientist and push the envelope. I'm afraid of all these drug cocktails people experiment with here. And I'm sort of surprised no one's overdosed, gone to a hospital, or been locked up in a psychotic institution yet. Don't take this the wrong way, if I was smart enough to read a label and actually know what it mean's I'd probably try just as many medications. Unfortunately I can't get through one sentence of this neuroscience jargon without feeling like a 5th grader. I hope you lost souls one day find the holy grail wonder drug and change humanity.


I've ODed and nearly died several times. I no longer self-medicate. It can be done relatively safely but it's easy to get lost in excess and hedonism, retard yourself with dumb drugs, and ignore the risks (impure product, bad interaction, drug toxicity, drug illegality, and more) for some vague promise of drug effect. It was for me anyway. The loss of objectivity I experienced during the process really scared me once I quit, and still does.

Life is all about weighing risk vs. benefit. You could avoid driving because you may die, but most people don't because the benefit outweighs the risk. Obviously the best route for psych meds is from a psychiatrist, but if it's not adequate or not available, there are many people that simply can have no life without meds. For these the benefit vastly outweighs the risk. If it's for pure hedonism, life-extension or other non-essential purpose, you could argue that the risk outweighs the benefit, but ultimately it's a person's own choice what they put in their body as long as they're not hurting anyone.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Evidence that amisulpride does indeed counteract dysthemia.



> Dopaminergic deficit and the role of amisulpride
> in the treatment of mood disorders
> by
> Montgomery SA.
> ...


----------



## John Smith (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm not saying it doesn't work to some extent, I have read studies that it has benefits, but overall it is a poor choice of drug. Also remember that being more effective than an SSRI doesn't really say much, since SSRIs are clinically almost useless in most circumstances. Meta-analyses have shown this.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

John Smith said:


> I'm not saying it doesn't work to some extent, I have read studies that it has benefits, but overall it is a poor choice of drug. Also remember that being more effective than an SSRI doesn't really say much, since SSRIs are clinically almost useless in most circumstances. Meta-analyses have shown this.


I agree that its not the best choice, and the rise in prolactin is pretty dangerous, that also is the reason i stopped taking this med before. But from reading your openingspost you seem to suggest that its completely useless wich simply is not true. On the psycho babble forum many positive reports can be found, wich inspired me to try this med in the first place.

This is about dopamine agonists to counteract the rise in prolacting caused by ami:


> Abstract
> 
> Prolactin blood level and apomorphine-induced yawning were studied in rats treated with the substituted benzamide amisulpride in association with bromocriptine or carmoxirole; two dopamine D2 receptor agonists with high or low propensity to cross the brain-blood barrier, respectively. Administration of amisulpride produced a maximum increase in rat serum prolactin level (315±18%) vs. vehicle-treated animals (ED50=0.25±0.017 mg/kg, s.c.). The concurrent administration of carmoxirole or bromocriptine completely reversed the hyperprolactinemia induced by amisulpride (0.5 mg/kg, s.c.) (ID50=14.9±0.8 mg/kg and 0.81±0.03 mg/kg, respectively). Carmoxirole (15 mg/kg, i.p.) did not affect yawning induced by apomorphine (0.08 mg/kg, s.c.) nor amisulpride (0.5 mg/kg, s.c.) blockade of apomorphine-induced yawning. Conversely, a significant increase in the number of yawns was observed when bromocriptine (0.8 mg/kg, i.p.) was associated with apomorphine in the absence or presence of amisulpride. These results suggested that a peripheral dopamine D2 receptor agonists could be a useful tool in alleviating amisulpride-induced hyperprolactinemia without possibly affecting its central effect.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

John Smith said:


> I'm not saying it doesn't work to some extent, I have read studies that it has benefits, but overall it is a poor choice of drug. *Also remember that being more effective than an SSRI doesn't really say much, since SSRIs are clinically almost useless in most circumstances. Meta-analyses have shown this.*


Yeah, and you still find it strange that i build my own regime? Take in mind that i dont respond to any benzo or everything else either that is mainstream for social anxiety.

I'm not chasing magic, i'm just chasing a cure.


----------



## John Smith (Jul 14, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> I agree that its not the best choice, and the rise in prolactin is pretty dangerous, that also is the reason i stopped taking this med before. But from reading your openingspost you seem to suggest that its completely useless wich simply is not true. On the psycho babble forum many positive reports can be found, wich inspired me to try this med in the first place.
> 
> This is about dopamine agonists to counteract the rise in prolacting caused by ami:


That's an extremely high dose of bromocriptine and a very low dose of amisulpride. I haven't seen any human studies of this.


----------



## John Smith (Jul 14, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Yeah, and you still find it strange that i build my own regime? Take in mind that i dont respond to any benzo or everything else either that is mainstream for social anxiety.
> 
> I'm not chasing magic, i'm just chasing a cure.


Have you tried something more proven, such as MAOIs, or a careful combination of MAOIs with SSRIs or stimulants?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

John Smith said:


> That's an extremely high dose of bromocriptine and a very low dose of amisulpride. I haven't seen any human studies of this.


I understand your concern, a bloodcheck would therefor be adviced for anyone trying such a combo.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

John Smith said:


> Have you tried something more proven, such as MAOIs, or a careful combination of MAOIs with SSRIs or stimulants?


Amphetamine fully cures me of ADHD, Social anxiety and OCD, it however induces a very powerfull paranoia in my case. 
But i'll tell you more about this tomorrow, as i have to go sleep now.


----------



## John Smith (Jul 14, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Amphetamine fully cures me of ADHD, Social anxiety and OCD, it however induces a very powerfull paranoia in my case.
> But i'll tell you more about this tomorrow, as i have to go sleep now.


Interesting. Amphetamine helped me at first a little, but this effect only lasted about a week after repeated use. In the end it was useless. Its effect completely worse off including its therapeutic effect (for ADD) and I was left dependant on it. I have now withdrawn twice from it and slept most of the day for about a week, effectively not getting anything much done.

I don't think I'll use it again.


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

cause most of the people on here are dumb as ****.


----------



## TiMeZuP (Sep 30, 2009)

db0255 said:


> cause most of the people on here are dumb as ****.


And your solution is........What?!? Please don't tell me prozac; I'd hate to vomit on my keyboard


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

TiMeZuP said:


> And your solution is........What?!? Please don't tell me prozac; I'd hate to vomit on my keyboard


big man


----------



## BusterBluth (Sep 21, 2009)

db0255 said:


> cause most of the people on here are dumb as ****.


hahaha, im looking for the comment that provoked this response, but its not jumping out at me.


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

BusterBluth said:


> hahaha, im looking for the comment that provoked this response, but its not jumping out at me.


lol. Dude, it was a response to the thread title: Why are people here even discussing amisulpride? Timezup took it a little too close to heart...therefore he is a big man.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

John Smith said:


> Interesting. Amphetamine helped me at first a little, but this effect only lasted about a week after repeated use. In the end it was useless. Its effect completely worse off including its therapeutic effect (for ADD) and I was left dependant on it. I have now withdrawn twice from it and slept most of the day for about a week, effectively not getting anything much done.
> 
> I don't think I'll use it again.


Here the quick reasening behind the regime i'm aiming for:

Dexedrine:
I know that amphetamine has the ability to completely remove my SA, OCD and ADD, it however induces a very bad paranoia and builds a rapid tolerance.

MDAI:
I'm a big proponent of selective serotonin releasers, i beleive they will be the future class off very effective antidepressants without any negative side effects, therefor as someone that has alot of fait in those things, i am taking MDAI. I'm hoping the MDAI would inhibit the paranoia caused by amphetamine and potentiate the anxiolotic effect. (This is based on the fact that mdma seems to cure me without any paranoia, while amphetamine's do, probably caused by the serotonin release)
The second raison for MDAI is my OCD.

Memantine:
I am convinced memantine would prevent tolerance based on the many anecdotal reports i've read true the years, the second raison for memantine is OCD and i'm hoping it would synergize nicely with the MDAI.

I dont really see any reason why i would drop dead from this combo as some ppl seem to think here

By the way, i'm convinced the memantine would only slow tolerance and not completely block it, so its possible that i would only take amph 4 times a week, it depends on how long it takes before tolerance kicks in.


----------



## John Smith (Jul 14, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Here the quick reasening behind the regime i'm aiming for:
> 
> Dexedrine:
> I know that amphetamine has the ability to completely remove my SA, OCD and ADD, it however induces a very bad paranoia and builds a rapid tolerance.
> ...


Serotonin releasing agents sound interesting, I'm surprised there aren't really any on the market, given the current focus on serotonin.

Do they develop tolerance like dopamine releasing agents do?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

John Smith said:


> Serotonin releasing agents sound interesting, I'm surprised there aren't really any on the market, given the current focus on serotonin.
> 
> Do they develop tolerance like dopamine releasing agents do?


There's only 1 anecdotal report of regular use on the net:


> And as for daily use of threshold entheo/entacto's, I've been keeping a steady routine of MDAI intake ~2-3 doses a day ~4 days a week for nearly 2 months now and haven't noticed any decrease in effectiveness.
> 
> Perhaps AMT would follow a similar course?
> 
> ...


http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=7825684&postcount=21

More ppl would have to try this to make any conclusions.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

db0255 said:


> cause most of the people on here are dumb as ****.


Good thing we have you to balance things out.


----------



## doc created schizophrenic (Jan 19, 2012)

*amisulpride*

when i was taken to doctors 20 years ago i was suffering for a *Stimulant psychosis* (Amphetamine) and was wrongly diagnosed as schizophrenic not that i realized at the time and put on amisulpride so i took the drugs i expereneced numours episodes of psychosis brought on by the amisulpride reacting to the cannabis i was smoking (which the docs didnt warn me about), so i belived them and kept taking the amisulpride, however amisulpride is a dopmine receptor antagonist (D2 and D3 receptors) and like all antagonist if used for a long trem lead to nueral death of the receptors, as you problily know dopmine is one of the fell good chemicals in our brains so its not an good idea to kill the receptors for it!!!!!, after using it for 20 years i now feel like **** most the time and only just recently now have screaming voices in my head i never had this b4, now the doc say its my 'illness' getting worse but having researched heavily on line now and looking back i believe the amisulpride has cause this there seem to be more mounting evidence that use of these drugs leads to worseing of systoms over time my experence seem to confirm this, by the way that wonder drug your looking 4 is MDNA check out on wikipedia i believe the drug compenys are behind its bad press and banning as it puts their drugs to shame and they cant patent it so they can make billions of it and the last thing they want is a drug that acttuly works better 4 them to sell drugs that make us worse so they can contiue to make profits all there 'medications' iv looked into are highly expermently, they cant even say how they 'work' properly, stay well clearly of amisulpride if i were you i wish i knew back then what i know now, i would have never of taken it, its ****ed me up, and the docs want me take even worse drugs like SSRI's and there all time favorite antidepressants (saint johns wort is better than any of there **** 4 depression, check it out on wikipedia) and it turns out most of psychiatry is just made up bull**** essentily, and these doctors make out their 'experts' their still guessing for the most part and dont really know what their doing.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

drealm said:


> Because everyone wants to be a badass mad scientist and push the envelope. I'm afraid of all these drug cocktails people experiment with here. And I'm sort of surprised no one's overdosed, gone to a hospital, or been locked up in a psychotic institution yet. Don't take this the wrong way, if I was smart enough to read a label and actually know what it mean's I'd probably try just as many medications. Unfortunately I can't get through one sentence of this neuroscience jargon without feeling like a 5th grader. I hope you lost souls one day find the holy grail wonder drug and change humanity.


Dead on


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

John Smith said:


> Amisulpride is an antipsychotic that sends prolactin through the roof and has virtually no significant good effects. It completely kills your sex drive and I would consider it borderline evil. Why do people on here so often discuss using it?


that's because amisulpride remains yet the safest antipsychotic compared to the others (including aaps) and low dose amisulpride (<200mg) is a good and fast acting mood enhancer. I've been taking 50mg amisulpride every other day for six months and my prolactin levels are unchanged.


----------



## Charles Ferdinand (May 4, 2012)

*Amisulpride for Anxiety (any kind): This is why.*

*Sigh*
Well first of all, up till my google lookup on amisulpride results for GAD I didn't know this forum existed, but I saw so much naivety that I felt compelled to join in just to explain all this "antipsychotics for anxiety" controversy to you guys, in the most simplest terms I can:

YES. Antipsychotics are not only useless but counterproductive for regular anxiety, and totally contraidicated for a full-fledged anxiety disorder, and this is bordering mala praxis for me. Even schizophrenics with anxiety would be prescribed an anxiolytic, ON TOP of their regular antipsychotic. Simple non-medical explanation: They are not prescribed for anxiety because many of them are usually dysphoric and will just knock you out for half a day and make you feel ****ty and groggy for the other half. 
Sooooo, why could anyone possible want amisulpride for their anxiety disorder? Because it has many interesting effects and qualities:
*1st.* It spectacularly rises GHB receptors (upregulates) and also binds to them (activates), which of course will equally rise GHB activity, which, by all acounts IS VERY VERY EUPHORIC (also, this is a fact, and not up to discussion).

*2nd.* At low doses (50mg~200mg) Amisulpride will actually cause dopaminergic neurons (nerve cells which predominantly communicate using dopamine as their main neurotransmitter) TO RELEASE MORE DOPAMINE. Why? Because at those doses it binds to the pre-synaptic receptors. Not following? Simplest terms I said: A synapsis is where two neurons reach each other (an axon and a dendrite). The neuron sending the message has a vesicle (basically a bag full of chemicals or neurotransmitters) from where it releases dopamine. But it also has, some distance away, autoreceptors, which are places the dopamine may bind. Why these? Because when the dopamine reaches, and binds to the autoreceptor, it means it's time to stop releasing dopamine from the vesicle. The neuron says: "That's enough, cut the flow." Well, at the doses I pointed, amisulpride blocks those autoreceptors, so dopamine keeps flowing longer, as the neuron can't know how much is enough. Given this fact, Amisulpride can be a formidable antidepressant, and will likely lift any depression when other meds fail.

*3rd.* Amisulpride is an atypical antipsychotic, which means, among a few other things, that it causes far less side-effects (extrapyramidal symptoms). Also, they are what we psychiatrists call a "clean drug". That is: when we have a stable an non delusional or hallucinating schizophrenic patient (those are "positive symptoms", whereas a negative symptom would blunted affect) we want to hit the dopamine receptors. But a "dirty drug", like older or typical antipsychotics, would hit several, even unrelated ones. Like chlorpromazine, commercially and popularly known as Thorazine, the very first antipsychotic. That bad boy will antagonize (block) dopamine receptors (D1, D2, D3 and D4), but it will also hit A LOT of other neurotransmitters, to name a few: histaminic (receptors H1 and H2), serotonin (receptors 5-HT1 and 5-HT2), acetylcholine (Muscarinic receptors M1 and M2). Amisulpride only hits Dopamine (D1 and D2), antagonizing or agonizing depending on what the prescribing doctor wants to achieve. It also hits 5-HT7 (serotonin) receptors with more antidepressant effects. The activation of the GHB receptors will only further increase its antidepressant actions.

Hope I solved many doubts. BTW, I'm a psychiatrist.



John Smith said:


> That may suggest it was a placebo.


The so-called "kindling" phenomenon may be at play here.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

Charles Ferdinand said:


> *Sigh*
> Well first of all, up till my google lookup on amisulpride results for GAD I didn't know this forum existed, but I saw so much naivety that I felt compelled to join in just to explain all this "antipsychotics for anxiety" controversy to you guys, in the most simplest terms I can:
> 
> YES. Antipsychotics are not only useless but counterproductive for regular anxiety, and totally contraidicated for a full-fledged anxiety disorder, and this is bordering mala praxis for me. Even schizophrenics with anxiety would be prescribed an anxiolytic, ON TOP of their regular antipsychotic. Simple non-medical explanation: They are not prescribed for anxiety because many of them are usually dysphoric and will just knock you out for half a day and make you feel ****ty and groggy for the other half.
> ...


Hi! First of all, thanks for your explanation.
That leads to a question: since amisulpride, at low doses, blocks autoreceptors, increasing dopamine release, why is it said that it increases prolactin?

Maybe because in the tuberoinfundibular pathway there aren't autoreceptors but only postsynaptic D2 receptors?

Thanks in advance, I would be very grateful if you could clarify this for me


----------



## Charles Ferdinand (May 4, 2012)

ricca91 said:


> Hi! First of all, thanks for your explanation.
> That leads to a question: since amisulpride, at low doses, blocks autoreceptors, increasing dopamine release, why is it said that it increases prolactin?
> 
> Maybe because in the tuberoinfundibular pathway there aren't autoreceptors but only postsynaptic D2 receptors?
> ...


There are dopamine autoreceptors everywhere, what happens here is that the postsynaptic dopamine receptors in the pituitary behave like autoreceptors, and given that this gland sits outside the blood brain barrier, then amisulpride hits it hard. (Amisulpride is not particularly good at crossing the bbb, because it is not very lipophilic).
Hope I clarified this enough for you. 
Regards!


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

Charles Ferdinand said:


> There are dopamine autoreceptors everywhere, what happens here is that the postsynaptic dopamine receptors in the pituitary behave like autoreceptors, and given that this gland sits outside the blood brain barrier, then amisulpride hits it hard. (Amisulpride is not particularly good at crossing the bbb, because it is not very lipophilic).
> Hope I clarified this enough for you.
> Regards!


Perfecr, that was the explanation I was looking for! Another question if it doesn't bother you: in my country, levosulpiride is available without a prescription for dyspepsia.

How would it compare to amisulpride in terms of prolactin increase, BBB penetration and mood-elevating effects? Also, what would be the equivalent dose to 50mg of amisulpride (I'm thinking 50 mg?). Thanks!


----------



## Charles Ferdinand (May 4, 2012)

ricca91 said:


> Perfecr, that was the explanation I was looking for! Another question if it doesn't bother you: in my country, levosulpiride is available without a prescription for dyspepsia.
> 
> How would it compare to amisulpride in terms of prolactin increase, BBB penetration and mood-elevating effects? Also, what would be the equivalent dose to 50mg of amisulpride (I'm thinking 50 mg?). Thanks!


Levosulpiride, Sulpiride and Amisulpride are all equally effective for depression, they are very effective. They all are incredibly weak for psychosis, high doses always being necessary, amisulpride being the best for psychosis. 
Levosulpiride has fewer issues reported relative to the prolactin increase, but reports in this regard are somewhat scarce, mainly because it is recommended as a prokinetic so lower doses are used (~25mg). At 50mg, however, the risk is the same, no difference: the pituitary gland has no BBB. 
Its BBB penetration is virtually equal to that of sulpiride and amisulpride, they are not very good at it because they are not very lipophilic. 
And yes, if you do try it, you would like to start with 50 mg: you should basically use it just as if it was amisulpride, and switch to one of its cousins only if you don't see possitive effects in a week, two tops.
Regards!


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

Charles Ferdinand said:


> Levosulpiride, Sulpiride and Amisulpride are all equally effective for depression, they are very effective. They all are incredibly weak for psychosis, high doses always being necessary, amisulpride being the best for psychosis.
> Levosulpiride has fewer issues reported relative to the prolactin increase, but reports in this regard are somewhat scarce, mainly because it is recommended as a prokinetic so lower doses are used (~25mg). At 50mg, however, the risk is the same, no difference: the pituitary gland has no BBB.
> Its BBB penetration is virtually equal to that of sulpiride and amisulpride, they are not very good at it because they are not very lipophilic.
> And yes, if you do try it, you would like to start with 50 mg: you should basically use it just as if it was amisulpride, and switch to one of its cousins only if you don't see possitive effects in a week, two tops.
> Regards!


Wow! Thank you really much, many doubts were cleared! Regards!!


----------



## Charles Ferdinand (May 4, 2012)

ricca91 said:


> Wow! Thank you really much, many doubts were cleared! Regards!!


Glad I could help you, don't hesitate to ask me if you have any other doubt.

PS. 
Remember this: anecdotical evidence (what almost every user reports) is that, the lower the dose, the better for depression or anxiety. You may read papers stating that, in theory it should boost dopamine up to doses of around 200mg, but while that may be truth in theory, in real life reports from patients suggest 50 mg may be too much. 
Based on what I've heard from patients and read from studies: 
Start with 50mg, wait a couple days, three at most, if you have depression the effects will be almost instant. If it doesn't work for you, then cut to 25mg, the lowest effective dose reported being exactly 12.5mg. Don't hesitate to go that low: 2~3 days at 50, then 3 days at 25, and (if you can physically cut your tablet this much): go for a couple days at 10~12 mg (it's almost impossible to get an accurate dose, so just cut every piece of your tablet in a half every time). Carefully pay attention to any positive changes, and if they happen, give that dose time. Once it seems stable you can play: go a little down, or a little up to see if it can get better. 
In case all this fails, then you may consider switching to sulpiride or amisulpride, following the same regime carefully with each. 
Cheers and Good Luck!


----------



## baxman (Aug 18, 2012)

im definitely looking into amisulpride for motivation/mood issues.anyone else on here have experience with this drug?


----------



## Thorsten (Apr 6, 2010)

baxman said:


> im definitely looking into amisulpride for motivation/mood issues.anyone else on here have experience with this drug?


Yes, I've dabbled and I really enjoy the robust antidepressant effects. Thus far, I've only experimented with 12.5mg every other day.

The day I take it, I get increased libido (yet slightly worse erection quality), less SA, vastly improved hedonic tone and I feel so much calmer and less irritabe.

The day I don't take it, my mood is still pretty good, my libido still high, my erections slightly better (although not 100%), hedonic tone still great, still calm and less irritable.

It did occur to me that the day you don't take it, would dopamine be upregulated in some way via the piturity gland? I think amisulpride has a 12hr half life so its effects should have all but faded by the end of the first day.

It does make me wonder why I get good effects the second day I don't take it.

I may even go down to 6.25mg to see if this helps the issue with erection quality.

Recently, I tried abilify, thinking it might give some of the same effects as amisulpride, but unfortunately it isn't in the same league. Abilify has some real nice effects, and is a top class mood stabalizer for those who also have bad depressive symptons, but it's nowhere near as enhancing to your mood as amisulpride is. I suppose that's logical considering it's a D2 modulator (partial agonist), hence it won't provide nowhere near as much D2 stimulation as amisulpride. Abilify is a first rate add on though, especially if you're on an SSRI that is pooping. And I am talking LOW DOSE abilify here (anything under 5mg).

This did get me thinking though that eventually you'd probably grow tolerant to the euphoric effects of amisulpride (as with any drug that feels good). Damn homeostasis. I wonder what the theraputic effects are like following this point? Would they be worth it, considering the prolactin thing? I only have to take it every other day, at a very low dose, for the prolactin effects to bother me (erection quality = prolactin issue).

I will report back with my findings about how 6.25mg effects me.


----------



## ILOVEXANAX (Jan 22, 2013)

If it's anything like Olanzapine i'm not touching it!


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Thorsten said:


> Recently, I tried abilify, thinking it might give some of the same effects as amisulpride, but unfortunately it isn't in the same league. Abilify has some real nice effects, and is a top class mood stabalizer for those who also have bad depressive symptons, but it's nowhere near as enhancing to your mood as amisulpride is. I suppose that's logical considering it's a D2 modulator (partial agonist), hence it won't provide nowhere near as much D2 stimulation as amisulpride. Abilify is a first rate add on though, especially if you're on an SSRI that is pooping. And I am talking LOW DOSE abilify here (anything under 5mg).


I guess furthermore, the GHB receptor enhancement induced by Amisulpride might give it a mood enhancing edge over Abilify.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

ILOVEXANAX said:


> If it's anything like Olanzapine i'm not touching it!


Sorry it didnt work out for you. If you aren't highly stimulated to begin with i'd steer well clear of olanzapine for any ssri tweaking modifications.
Abilify or Amisulpride (ive tried neither, but probably shouldn't).

Its been a great change for me without affecting the enjoyment of things in life. Just stops me being impulsive and ruminating. Low dose of 5mg seems to keep my mind at ease.


----------



## satsumas (Jul 1, 2011)

Charles Ferdinand said:


> Glad I could help you, don't hesitate to ask me if you have any other doubt.
> 
> PS.
> Remember this: anecdotical evidence (what almost every user reports) is that, the lower the dose, the better for depression or anxiety. You may read papers stating that, in theory it should boost dopamine up to doses of around 200mg, but while that may be truth in theory, in real life reports from patients suggest 50 mg may be too much.
> ...


Charles
Hi, I noticed your posting on a thread about amisulpride. It was very helpful. I'm wondering if you know anything about combining it with a DA to increase effectiveness for dysthymia/SAD and blocking prolactin, and also if there are any dosing regimens that can ensure the initial effects (I took 25 mg first day, 25 mg 18 hours later, and felt total relief of all symptoms, which has not continued) maintain. Would a nmda antagonist like memantine help. Thank you!


----------



## J87 (Apr 28, 2021)

doc created schizophrenic said:


> *amisulpride*
> 
> when i was taken to doctors 20 years ago i was suffering for a *Stimulant psychosis* (Amphetamine) and was wrongly diagnosed as schizophrenic not that i realized at the time and put on amisulpride so i took the drugs i expereneced numours episodes of psychosis brought on by the amisulpride reacting to the cannabis i was smoking (which the docs didnt warn me about), so i belived them and kept taking the amisulpride, however amisulpride is a dopmine receptor antagonist (D2 and D3 receptors) and like all antagonist if used for a long trem lead to nueral death of the receptors, as you problily know dopmine is one of the fell good chemicals in our brains so its not an good idea to kill the receptors for it!!!!!, after using it for 20 years i now feel like *** most the time and only just recently now have screaming voices in my head i never had this b4, now the doc say its my 'illness' getting worse but having researched heavily on line now and looking back i believe the amisulpride has cause this there seem to be more mounting evidence that use of these drugs leads to worseing of systoms over time my experence seem to confirm this, by the way that wonder drug your looking 4 is MDNA check out on wikipedia i believe the drug compenys are behind its bad press and banning as it puts their drugs to shame and they cant patent it so they can make billions of it and the last thing they want is a drug that acttuly works better 4 them to sell drugs that make us worse so they can contiue to make profits all there 'medications' iv looked into are highly expermently, they cant even say how they 'work' properly, stay well clearly of amisulpride if i were you i wish i knew back then what i know now, i would have never of taken it, its ***ed me up, and the docs want me take even worse drugs like SSRI's and there all time favorite antidepressants (saint johns wort is better than any of there ** 4 depression, check it out on wikipedia) and it turns out most of psychiatry is just made up bull**** essentily, and these doctors make out their 'experts' their still guessing for the most part and dont really know what their doing.
> [/QUOT
> ...


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

The method is the same for stopping basically every kind of medication that can cause some form of discomfort when quitting. Cut the dose by 10-20% every few days. Just do it - Nike Ⓒ.


----------



## J87 (Apr 28, 2021)

ChopSuey said:


> The method is the same for stopping basically every kind of medication that can cause some form of discomfort when quitting. Cut the dose by 10-20% every few days. Just do it - Nike Ⓒ.


 Hehe.. easy to say bro, but amisulpride is one of a kind drug.
From.what i read Nobody seems to withdrawal from it ...


----------



## J87 (Apr 28, 2021)

ChopSuey said:


> The method is the same for stopping basically every kind of medication that can cause some form of discomfort when quitting. Cut the dose by 10-20% every few days. Just do it - Nike Ⓒ.


At least from high dosages (400mg to 800mg)


----------

